# Too much beef kidney?



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay, I'm in a dilemma fellow raw feeding people! Advice and insight will be much appreciated. So, I ordered beef hearts, turkey hearts, beef kidney, pork liver, and chicken frames or backs (can't remember which at this point) And I'm supposed to pick it up today. Well, apparently the supplier did not have turkey hearts so I won't be getting those. That leaves me with only 60 lbs of beef hearts for MM...

So...My thought is that the puppies will just be getting more beef kidney than usual to supplement for the lack of MM till I can order again? How much is too much?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What's MM? Maybe it's just early and i haven't had my coffee yet.

I feed alot of beef kidney. I'm not sure when you say "more than usual" if that's too much or not. But hearts aren't an organ, so the lack of turkey hearts shouldn't affect the kidney/liver you ordered. Right? What am I missing?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Muscle Meat - I keep forgetting that every time I abbreviate it in a new thread people are like what is MM? Lol, I mean I often abbreviate organ meat as OM too. 

But, I ordered beef heart and turkey heart for the muscle meat portion of their diet - lol, the main portion! So I was pretty upset when they told me that I wouldn't be getting any turkey hearts, because if the company would have told me sooner, I would have ordered another case of beef hearts. :|

That leaves me with 60 lbs of beef heart, 60 lbs of beef kidney, 30 lbs of pork liver, 40 lbs of chicken backs. The turkey heart case was supposed to be 60 lbs.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't normally measure out their organ meat for the week. I know they get more than required though - but say I'm feeding 2/3 beef heart and 1/3 beef kidney every day as the muscle meat portion, is that ridiculous?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh now I get it! I'll try to remember that 

And that's all you are planning on feeding them for the next so many weeks, just what you ordered and you didn't get part of it?

So you've got 90 pounds of organs and 100 pounds of heart/backs but really 60 pounds of boneless meat. 

Yes, I think if you don't have any other of the MM to feed, that's a little too much organ. how much do you normally feed? That's way more than 10 percent. Even with the turkey hearts and throwing the backs in there.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> I don't normally measure out their organ meat for the week. I know they get more than required though - but say I'm feeding 2/3 beef heart and 1/3 beef kidney every day as the muscle meat portion, is that ridiculous?


Well, that's about 33 percent organ meat. Kidney really isn't a muscle meat. Snorkels gets close to that. 

Personally, I don't see a problem with it if they are doing good. I'm not sure i'd do that with liver, though, because of the Vitamin A buildup.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

To tell you the truth, I don't weigh their meals out anymore nor do I follow the 80/10/10 to a T. I mean, I'm only feeding 4 dogs right now, 1 of which is tiny. I know that is way more than 10% organ meat. The organ meat wasn't intended to be used up within the next few weeks, that amount should last me at least a couple of months. I only intended for the muscle meat portion to last me 4 weeks before I ordered more - though that should have been WAY more than enough to last me 4 weeks with two dogs eating 1.5 lbs, one dog eating 2 lbs a day, and one dog eating .5 of a lb a day - which totals out to like 28 lbs a week - I would have had like 40 extra lbs of muscle meat. They get organ meat daily, I give it to them either as part of their meals or as snacks and know it ends up being more than enough for each of them each week - so ya, they get more than 10% organ meat, but they also get the "correct" amount of muscle meat. I probably "overfeed" them too, but none of them are overweight in the least so I'm not too concerned on the overfeeding. 

I think I'm just going to have to figure out how to get some more beef hearts, pork hearts, or turkey hearts in the next week or so. I'm not sure if its too late to order from Texas Tripe. >:|

This makes me so mad when I'm shorted because I typically order enough to cover my bum for 5-6 weeks - which gives me a decent amount of cushion between the 4 week ordering periods.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, Snorkels gets aLOT of organ meat to keep her pooping. You are the only other person I have heard of who does something similar. 

I can't find anything wrong with that except it's too rich for some dogs, and the Vitamin A thing with liver. In fact, I think organs are more nutritious than other meat.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That is what I figured too about kidney - it's a lot harder to overdo than liver. They don't get nearly as much liver as they do kidney - for one, Indi HATES most kinds of liver so I have to "prep" it for her (fish juice with egg does it) My dogs do have iron stomachs as well, they tolerate regular fish+organ+egg meals like champs with solid stools.

So, if I'm calculating this semi-correctly I should be running out of muscle meat about 2 1/2 weeks in here if I follow the "correct" protocol. Definitely gonna have to figure out where to get some more muscle meat.

Ya, I don't typically worry about my dogs eating the 80/10/10...They look better than they ever have and are in great physical condition. I think it is sort of hard to screw up the general idea of PMR unless you are a complete nimrod. 


edit: I forgot to mention Puck being the exception though - he is the dachshund terrier mix...He definitely needs more bone to keep his stools firm and express his anal glands. PMR so far has been the only fix to that issue other than having them manually expressed every month (which sucked).


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just checked - you are in the ordering time period for texas tripe. Although I have to say I have been less than impressed with them on some things. But you could sure get beef heart!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Me too, me too. :/ 

The deer scrap meat was a let down last time I ordered it - there were lower intestines and genitals in the case. Also, when I first started ordering from them, the boar ribs were pretty freaky looking. Definitely not something I would ever feed my dogs again.


edit: I got my 60 lb case of beef hearts for like $53 from a different supplier - Texas tripes 60 lb beef heart case is like $72...I ordered chicken hearts instead since I am poor. Kind of ticked that pork hearts weren't in stock STILL - because I would've rather gotten those for my pups than chicken hearts. :/


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've gotten chicken hearts and venison ribs that are good. 

But I ordered chicken necks and got very fatty chicken backs, the ground chicken/bone I get for Snorkels is just pink goo and I'm afraid to feed it - he'll trade it for MORE pink goo but apparently he doesn't want to switch it out for beef hearts. he says it just has alot of fat in it. well, I don't want alot of fat in it.

And half the time what I want is out of stock. And alot of what I used to get from My Pet Carnivore he doesn't have at all. 

i do think I've gotten beef hearts, though, and they were ok. Kinda hard to mess those up.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Ive gotten his beef hearts before. They are pretty much the same as the ones I get from the other supplier. I've gotten the backs and ya they are really fatty. I'm scared to buy ground stuff from him since there is no telling how much of what he actually puts in there - I became skeptical after the deer scrap meat incident. I have gotten the deer necks and ribs and have been happy with those. I do like the necks more though, they have a ton of meat in regard to most neckbones.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Beyond ticked, they didn't even get my beef hearts this time.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh great. So you just have kidney and liver???


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't know if this will help. Below is a copy of an email sent by Roger at Texas Tripe today. I really appreciate the reviews of items people have ordered from Texas Tripe. In a business where there is no store front and few pics or details on the web site there should be more willingness to replace with a different item or issue a refund. 

Email from Texas Tripe:

We are planning another trip to Austin/San Antonio/ Houston... We will leave here the morning of the 27th of March, leaving Dallas and going south on I35 to SA with stops in Waco, Temple, Round Rock, Austin Raw Feeders Coop, San Marcos, and San Antonio on Tuesday. 

On Wednesday March 28th we will leave SA and travel on I10 to Houston with stops in Schulenberg, Katy, Houston, Cross Timbers, Conroe, Plantersville, Navasota, Bryan/College Station, Madison, Buffalo, and Fairfield.

I am low on Tripe and on Beef /Tripe Blend, I am expecting some more yet this week and also on Monday which we will try to get ready to put on the truck if we need to on Tuesday, If you are needing tripe please email me at [email protected] and I will try to add it on to your order. 

I also will be getting a shipment in in the morning of beef hearts, turkey necks and a few other items. I will be carrying organic eggs starting next month. 

thanks and hope to hear from you soon!

-- 
Roger Holdeman
Texas Tripe - Raw Foods for Dogs and Cats in North Texas


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG lol, xelil that _would _have been my worst nightmare. I had to drive to pflugerville (40 min away) in a 2012 RENTAL CAR (omg I was so livid, my car is in the shop) to pick up just kidney, liver, and chicken backs. But, I got there and to my surprise they had actually delivered the turkey hearts and just skimped on the beef hearts. The person who sent out the email about no turkey hearts and then another about no beef hearts scared A LOT of people, lol. There were so many emails on the list like "But thats all I ordered!!!!" Anyway. On the way back the boxes were like flying around in the hatch of the forester that the dealership is loaning me and we had to oxyclean some minor leaks when we got home. LOL. If only they knew what they were giving me a loaner car for -they may have thought twice about giving me a brand spanking new car to drive around. I mean, they are working on _my_ car...I'm sure they saw the remodeling my dogs did in the back (I've got "fur seats" now )

So. Last night I packaged everything up...I have 10 days worth of muscle meat for my puppies until Roger gets here with more chicken hearts. I really wish he had those pork hearts right now. :/ But anywho, my dogs are such fatties. Last night Indi and Preston had like 4 chicken backs, 3/4 lb of beef kidney each, and A LOT (read unmeasured amount) of turkey hearts. Those little sneaks kept peeling chicken backs out of the frozen box and eating pretty much anything I dropped while measuring. Then I had to give them snacks. Those fatties were SO BLOATED, lol. Indi curled up on the bed next to me and she could hardly move when I asked her to get off my pillow. But they look hungry as ever this morning, skinny little twigs - wish I could eat that much in one sitting and not feel bloated for a month.


----------

